# Opinions on San Soo VS Kenpo



## jaydogg72 (Feb 28, 2006)

Not trying to start a martial art vs. martial art thread, just wanna know if any of you have any experience with San Soo and how you feel it differs with Kenpo, and which art is better in a self defense situation...


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 28, 2006)

Well first of all your title says it all San Soo *vs* Kenpo.  By posing in this area your Kenpo will be your primary winner.  you should post this in the general Martial Arts form.  With all of that off of my chest.  I like Kenpo Better I have never seen San Soo.

V/R

Rick


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you may get better responses if you stick with the "how are they different" rather than the "which one is better" angle.

Interesting topic-  I worked out with a couple of San Soo practitioners a few years ago (seems they were green/brown or equivalent) and from what I recall- they were no nonsense kind of fighters... I have a videotape that one of the guys gave me that had their instructor teaching a class on it, which was interesting- hard to compare to Kempo/Kenpo though...

It reminded me of Krav Maga to be honest-

Cheers!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 1, 2006)

What is San Soo?  Where did it come from?


----------



## Pacificshore (Mar 1, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> What is San Soo? Where did it come from?


http://www.kungfusansoo.com/


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 2, 2006)

Personally I love to watch a good San Soo match, but do not see why any competent Kenpoist would not be able to adapt their Kenpo skills to compete in a San Soo format.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 2, 2006)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Personally I love to watch a good San Soo match, but do not see why any competent Kenpoist would not be able to adapt their Kenpo skills to compete in a San Soo format.


 
See, I think you're making the same mistake I was making when I first started reading this thread.

I thought this was about San Shou competition, which it is not.

I've never heard of San Soo, so thank you for introducing me to this art.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 2, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> See, I think you're making the same mistake I was making when I first started reading this thread.
> 
> I thought this was about San Shou competition, which it is not.
> 
> I've never heard of San Soo, so thank you for introducing me to this art.



Oops my bad


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 2, 2006)

*ahem* There is sansoo in kenpo and kenpo in sansoo. Mr. Parker "ran" with some of the early sansoo crowd, and they with he. There is even a sansoo instructor (older gent) who has a huge universal pattern (kenpo symbol) on the back of his uniform.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 2, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> There is even a sansoo instructor (older gent) who has a huge universal pattern (kenpo symbol) on the back of his uniform.


 
Who might that be?

with respect
Rich


----------



## Kenpoist (Mar 2, 2006)

Go to Yahoo (Videos) and run a search for San Soo Kung Fu. There will be several videos there. Also do the same search for Kenpo and check out Jason Bugg's Website  www.houstonkenpo.com .

Judging by video - it reminds of kenpo (appears to be practical/self-defense oriented), but seems to have less mutitple hand striking and more techniques which involve taking the attacker to the ground.

As previoulsy stated - go to both schools and try out  a few lessons to see what works for you.(Which style suits your needs, who offer's better instruction, best training environment etc..)

Good Luck


----------



## KenpoDusty (Mar 3, 2006)

On the which style is best front, I would say that there really is no best style hands-down. It is more which style is best for YOU. Some folks are more comfortable grappling and doing their fighting on the ground. Some are more comfortable with long range kick attacks, and some like to be in close and personal. I went to a few San Soo classes before choosing Kenpo, it was a good system, I just perferred the instructor at the Kenpo school honestly.

Keep Smiling!

Dusty


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 22, 2006)

I always enjoyed San Soo's philosophy and execution methodolgy. I used a few of their stuff with my kempo stuff, a very nice blend! The two styles are very similar or at least they used to be. The methods of commercializion have distanced them. Neither is better than the other, It comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 22, 2006)

San Soo is a lot of fun to watch, and very fun to experience. Very to the point, get it done style.


----------

